# What a week...



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok lets start with the good points.

The new CR Onsrud CNC router showed up 

got a signed contract for 230k 


The bads.

The software for the CNC router has still not got here :doh: so I have yet to be able to try it out.

The USPS lost several packages of mine...

Got fined by CARB for using a product with too high of a VOC level... 


Can it be friday yet????


----------

